# Shengshou skewb!



## guysensei1 (Jul 25, 2014)

I just saw this


http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&p=322372#p322372

Looks cool.


----------



## megaminxwin (Jul 25, 2014)

It does look slightly different than most skewbs right now, I'm not good with hardware but it looks like a different mech. This might hold people over while we're waiting for MoYu I suppose.


----------



## Sweshiman (Jul 25, 2014)

I literally bought my first skewb (lanlan) yesterday and now both moyu AND shengshou are releasing skewbs. #FML


----------



## SolveThatCube (Jul 25, 2014)

ftw?


----------



## Future Cuber (Jul 25, 2014)

Is that a moyu KO......?????
Kidding, moyu has'nt even released their skewb yet


----------



## DoctorPepper (Jul 25, 2014)

Sweshiman said:


> I literally bought my first skewb (lanlan) yesterday and now both moyu AND shengshou are releasing skewbs. #FML



I know exactly how you feel :/


----------



## Wilhelm (Jul 25, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> Is that a moyu KO......?????
> Kidding, moyu has'nt even released their skewb yet


*Cough* VCube 9-11 *Cough*


----------



## Future Cuber (Jul 25, 2014)

Wilhelm said:


> *Cough* VCube 9-11 *Cough*


Ooooooookkkaaaay.....


----------



## mati1242 (Jul 25, 2014)

Looks good.


----------



## kcl (Jul 25, 2014)

Looks interesting, I look forward to trying this. I heard rumors of this a while back, but never confirmed anything. Glad we can finally see the designs!


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 25, 2014)

That's awesome, and really weird. A couple weeks ago I had a dream that I was at a pool and I had my LanLan Skewb there. Somebody at the pool happened to be a cuber and asked if he could try my "Shengshou Skewb," as he called it, and I told him it was a LanLan. Now the Shengshou Skewb exists!!


----------



## Bryan Chia (Jul 25, 2014)

DGCubes said:


> That's awesome, and really weird. A couple weeks ago I had a dream that I was at a pool and I had my LanLan Skewb there. Somebody at the pool happened to be a cuber and asked if he could try my "Shengshou Skewb," as he called it, and I told him it was a LanLan. Now the Shengshou Skewb exists!!



haha, that dream tho


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 25, 2014)

Holy crap I can't wait to buy this. My old Skewb is starting to not work as well and I've been planing on buying a new one. But I've been waiting on to see if any new types of skewbs will come out.


----------



## Bryan Chia (Jul 25, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> Holy crap I can't wait to buy this. My old Skewb is starting to not work as well and I've been planing on buying a new one. But I've been waiting on to see if any new types of skewbs will come out.



are you referring to LanLan's Skewb?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 25, 2014)

Bryan Chia said:


> are you referring to LanLan's Skewb?



Sorta. The current Skewb I have is a Yuxin one that I got for $4 off of Ebay 3 years ago.


----------



## Richy (Jul 25, 2014)

Any news on when it's going to be released?


----------



## Michael Womack (Jul 25, 2014)

Richy said:


> Any news on when it's going to be released?



http://www.championscubestore.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=337


----------



## Richy (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh, it's already released!!! Great!!! Thanks.


----------



## Joey VOV (Jul 25, 2014)

I also just ordered a new lanlan, my THIRD because they wear out so easily with lots of use. I guess I will get this one now too.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Jul 27, 2014)

i just ordered this one because who knows when moyu will start selling theres.


----------



## kcl (Jul 29, 2014)

They're on Lightake now also. 

http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1999905986.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 29, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> They're on Lightake now also.
> 
> http://m.aliexpress.com/item/1999905986.html?tracelog=storedetail2mobilesitedetail



I couldn't find it on lightake.com, is aliexpress a new version of lightake? It looks so amateur so I'm a bit unsure about putting my card details in... anyone ordered from here?


----------



## kcl (Jul 29, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> I couldn't find it on lightake.com, is aliexpress a new version of lightake? It looks so amateur so I'm a bit unsure about putting my card details in... anyone ordered from here?



I believe they are affiliated with Lightake, not positive though. I'll probably order one, so I'll let you know.


----------



## mati1242 (Jul 29, 2014)

Saying it's on lightake and putting link to aliexpress - genius xD


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 29, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> I believe they are affiliated with Lightake, not positive though. I'll probably order one, so I'll let you know.



Googled about the website, almost everything is a negative review. Definitely not ordering until others get SS skewbs from there...


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 29, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Googled about the website, almost everything is a negative review. Definitely not ordering until others get SS skewbs from there...


Not sure what you saw, but I've ordered from them multiple times and had no issues.


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 29, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Not sure what you saw, but I've ordered from them multiple times and had no issues.



He's saying that lightake changed their website.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 29, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> Not sure what you saw, but I've ordered from them multiple times and had no issues.



http://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/www.aliexpress.com

90% are negative. Championcubestore is cheaper and way more trustworthy so I guess it'd be a better place to get it


----------



## kcl (Jul 29, 2014)

mati1242- not sure what you're getting at, I'm not trying to advertise the site. I noticed that lightake's thread said they had them now so I posted it. 

Tim- it's a link from Lightake, idk what the deal is. Sorry :/

edit: yeah 51morefun seems like the best bet.


----------



## Bindedsa (Jul 29, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> He's saying that lightake changed their website.



No, Aliexpress is not lightake, from what I understand it's like an Asian Amazon. I was talking about Lightake though, never tried Aliexpress.


----------



## yoinneroid (Jul 29, 2014)

aliexpress is pretty much chinese ebay, though it doesn't work as well


----------



## guysensei1 (Jul 29, 2014)

yoinneroid said:


> aliexpress is pretty much chinese ebay, though it doesn't work as well



That's odd, why would lightake link to there instead of their own site?


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks like lightake also sells though aliexpress, like how many online shops also sell though amazon/ebay. They clearly just haven't updated their own site yet.


----------



## kcl (Jul 29, 2014)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Looks like lightake also sells though aliexpress, like how many online shops also sell though amazon/ebay. They clearly just haven't updated their own site yet.



*facepalm* I'm an idiot, this actually makes sense.


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 29, 2014)

Chinese Ebay and this seller has 99% positive rating... makes sense now, probably relatively safe to order. Ordered from CCS, 2 SS Skewbs for $26 total with shipping time of (supposedly) 2-4 days. Currently Tuesday night in Australia and China, so 3 business days to arrive... pls


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 1, 2014)

Got two ShenShou Skewbs from CCS, will upload review in about 6 hours with special guest gjayden mcneill


----------



## WinterCub3r (Aug 1, 2014)

should get mine saturday. cant wait, will be my first skewb.


----------



## karrot321 (Aug 1, 2014)

mine just got shipped, really hyped for it right now


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Request to people who ordered this: make a unboxing/review! I want to see how good this is before buying as I'm really tight on money. (Yes I currently can't afford this 9 dollar cube)


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 1, 2014)

Out of the box it sucks. Did about 150 solves. It's so fast but locks in place so hard. Cuts corners really well and I can't pop it at all even fitting a few fingers between two centres but can't pop.

I tried really hard but couldn't get the caps off to loosen it on either Skewb. It's better than most LanLans but a really well modded one is a little better.

Will keep trying to get caps off. I feel if it was a bit looser it'd be amazing, and beat any LanLan.

Overall worth the money and I'm sure I'll get caps off eventually


----------



## Future Cuber (Aug 1, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Out of the box it sucks. Did about 150 solves. It's so fast but locks in place so hard. Cuts corners really well and I can't pop it at all even fitting a few fingers between two centres but can't pop.
> 
> I tried really hard but couldn't get the caps off to loosen it on either Skewb. It's better than most LanLans but a really well modded one is a little better.
> 
> ...



Can you make a review....


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 1, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> Can you make a review....



That ellipsis seems a little angry. Are you going to pay me for the review? Because I owe you nothing.

And regardless, my last post was a review, what you want is a video review.

I already stated me and Jay would video review and upload in a couple of hours


----------



## Future Cuber (Aug 1, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> That ellipsis seems a little angry. Are you going to pay me for the review? Because I owe you nothing.
> 
> And regardless, my last post was a review, what you want is a video review.
> 
> I already stated me and Jay would video review and upload in a couple of hours



Well No I was'nt angry, I have no reason to be angry at you.....It was a request......
and i just have the habbit of typing in dots....... (ya see)


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Future Cuber said:


> Well No I was'nt angry, I have no reason to be angry at you.....It was a request......
> and i just have the habbit of typing in dots....... (ya see)


It's a bad habit.

Also, if you absolutely have to use an elipsis, use 3 dots. Not any number you want.


To Tim Major:
Was there factory lube in the cube? Does it click as much as the lanlan skewb?


----------



## Future Cuber (Aug 1, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> It's a bad habit.
> 
> Also, if you absolutely have to use an elipsis, use 3 dots. Not any number you want.



It hard to get rid of bad habbits.
Okay , I'll try my best......
after this post...
..........................
..........................
kidding 
but i will try my best to get rid of this habbit,


----------



## Wilhelm (Aug 1, 2014)

I can make one ^^. I don't think I will get it today cause 5 hours ago (in the morning) it was like 500km away. Tomorrow Ill go to a competition here so I most likely will make it next week around Wednesday when I had time to use the cube


----------



## Future Cuber (Aug 1, 2014)

Wilhelm said:


> I can make one ^^. I don't think I will get it today cause 5 hours ago (in the morning) it was like 500km away. Tomorrow Ill go to a competition here so I most likely will make it next week around Wednesday when I had time to use the cube



Thanks, Im looking forward to it
To guysensei1 
I did not use ellipsis


----------



## Zoé (Aug 1, 2014)

Tim Major said:


> Out of the box it sucks. Did about 150 solves. It's so fast but locks in place so hard. Cuts corners really well and I can't pop it at all even fitting a few fingers between two centres but can't pop.
> 
> I tried really hard but couldn't get the caps off to loosen it on either Skewb. It's better than most LanLans but a really well modded one is a little better.
> 
> ...



If you take a knife or something flat you can use it to pop the caps. Just push it up on one side a little, then the next side, etc. until it gets looser and you can then just pull it out. They're stuck in pretty well I must admit 

And on loser tensions the skewb pops (I popped it after 14 solves that way ), but the tension on my skewb is probably a bit too lose (to try to get rid of the clicking in place that is way too strong). I can't be bothered breaking it in right now, 'cause I'd rather practice mega before euro


----------



## scottishcuber (Aug 1, 2014)

Zoé said:


> If you take a knife or something flat you can use it to pop the caps. Just push it up on one side a little, then the next side, etc. until it gets looser and you can then just pull it out. They're stuck in pretty well I must admit
> 
> And on loser tensions the skewb pops (I popped it after 14 solves that way ), but the tension on my skewb is probably a bit too lose (to try to get rid of the clicking in place that is way too strong). I can't be bothered breaking it in right now, 'cause I'd rather practice mega before euro



Are the center caps glued on? Or are they just tough to get off?

If they are glued, to they go back on after breaking the glue?


----------



## Zoé (Aug 1, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Are the center caps glued on? Or are they just tough to get off?
> 
> If they are glued, to they go back on after breaking the glue?



Just very tough to get off! I don't think they'll ever pop by accident ^_^


----------



## kcl (Aug 1, 2014)

scottishcuber said:


> Are the center caps glued on? Or are they just tough to get off?
> 
> If they are glued, to they go back on after breaking the glue?



Usually if they're right enough that they take a knife to pry off, they take either paper or glue or something to stay on.

anyway, this looks basically like mine without 500 years of modding, so that's good..


----------



## Brobiks (Aug 5, 2014)

does anyone here have this yet?

I preordered from the Cubicle, should be here by maybe thursday or something...


----------



## kcl (Aug 5, 2014)

Brobiks said:


> does anyone here have this yet?
> 
> I preordered from the Cubicle, should be here by maybe thursday or something...



Yeah, it's good, take all the balls and springs out immediately.


----------



## WinterCub3r (Aug 5, 2014)

This is my first skewb, i loosened it up a bit and it seems to be fine. then again im a mediocre solver on this so take my opinions lightly. ya the click is a little heavy but when i loosened the screws it got a lot better.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 5, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Yeah, it's good, take all the balls and springs out immediately.



How is the reverse corner cutting on this skewb? What about regular corner cutting?


----------



## kcl (Aug 5, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> How is the reverse corner cutting on this skewb? What about regular corner cutting?



Normal corner cutting is way more than a lanlan, reverse is pretty minimal if not modded.


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 5, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Normal corner cutting is way more than a lanlan, reverse is pretty minimal if not modded.



Ok thanks. Is this cube 57 or 58mm? Cubicle says 58.


----------

